# new custom rear deck in the making...........



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

thought i would post some new photos of a rear deck i decided to do in my own car, seeings how i did my buddies caddy and it turned out nice..........so here you go.
pictures are with the camera phone........last picture sucks but i wanted to show with the lights off what the plaque will look like when it reflects the light, i am also going to be using green leds instead of blue.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

nice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU DOING IT BIG HOMIE. HOPE I AM NEXT. GOT THE MONEY READY FOR YA.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 9 2008, 06:35 AM~11299855
> *YOU DOING IT BIG HOMIE.  HOPE I AM NEXT.  GOT THE MONEY READY FOR YA.
> *



starting on yours tuesday........gotta get all the rings routered, thenmock it all up.

should be cool when it's all done.........


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Seen that last night in my homies garage looks fucking Pimp getting D204 out there keep up the good work Homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 10 2008, 04:27 PM~11307975
> *starting on yours tuesday........gotta get all the rings routered, thenmock it all up.
> 
> should be cool when it's all done.........
> ...



my bad........i put the (  ) icon............shoulda been the :biggrin: icon.

thanks for the props mark! we gotta get going on the frame work for the center......got some cool ideas for that!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'm down homie can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

that look SWEET :0 cant wait to c some finished pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

looks cool if you are not worried about sound quality.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 14 2008, 09:45 PM~11347490
> *looks cool if you are not worried about sound quality.
> *


actaully if you know anything about sound quality you would realize that this is the affect that you want. The speakers pointed back against the glass to create a splash affect. It will bounce the sound off the glass, creating a longer path length, that way you should hear the speakers in the front before you hear the back speakers. Dial in some delay, and you got a nice Haos Effect


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

any acoustic research behind this? or just for looks? seems to me youd end up with canelation of some frequencies and a over brightness of the highs. by the time it mixes together and passes thru the cabin, it may sound hella annoying like a 60s horror movie soundtrack


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

oh should read the post above me. delay is a gross thing to mess with. I'd personally never needed rear fill,but obviously going thru the touble to add 4 6.5s you have different ideas than me


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Homie's been installing custom setups for the past 10 years i think he knows what he is doing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i always thought that would be cool with 2 tv monitors,facing out like that on a g-body..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Screens would look pimp
Homies building me a centre console with a screen for my coupe deville all fibre glassed and flaked & painted to match the car


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11360079
> *any acoustic research behind this? or just for looks? seems to me youd end up with canelation of some frequencies and a over brightness of the highs. by the time it mixes together and passes thru the cabin, it may sound hella annoying like a 60s horror movie soundtrack
> *


x2 ...basic rules of car audio are that you load the front stage and the rear(deck) is fill with the woofers in the trunk.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11361279
> *x2 ...basic rules of car audio are that you load the front stage and the rear(deck) is fill with the woofers in the trunk.
> *


I have enough Stereo Processors to really create something nice, just need to get my books out of the attic, and get the Delay correct, may be able to double bounce he sound off both glasses. But you have to see the one he is doing for me before you judge it


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11361279
> *x2 ...basic rules of car audio are that you load the front stage and the rear(deck) is fill with the woofers in the trunk.
> *


you are right about having a great front stage, because in reality when you go to a concert or something like that the music is in front of you not behind you......although, keeping that in mind, there are people such as big dirty/myself that have the equipment to harness the abilitys that a "surround stage" has to offer. there are reasons to add more speakers and reasons for less, it really all depends on what you are trying to acheive, i find that if a person installs a video system and is running processors for dolby and running a center channel, you can have the theater 5.1 sound, and with the right x-over networks get it to be one hell of a nice system that you can control. but, for guys that like the simple systems that replace factory equipment in the doors, and just add an amp to get more "umph" i could see why this seems pointless........i built what i did for my car because of it's function, the mid-bass it will produce, and the unique style it has with the plaque incorperated with it, and i just enjoy my job.......

thanks for your interest.

by the way, i do actually have a nice set of front kicks.....i built them a few years ago, they have a 6.5" component set in them with the time correction set up properly, the mid-bass i get from these is close to comparison of say a 6" mid-bass driver on it's own, i don't wanna even pretend that i know everything there is to know about audio and the physics behind it, but i just used what i knew and what i like to build what suits my style.

layta


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

double post.


----------



## bonjovy0007 (Jan 17, 2007)

good jobb.. turned out nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonjovy0007_@Sep 13 2008, 04:45 PM~11594663
> *good jobb.. turned out nice
> *


X2


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

That's sick Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switchFooTexas (Sep 1, 2008)

Should be nice when its done!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

hey about how long did that take im thinkin of doin 3 flat 12s along the back of my lincoln


----------

